# Vos avis sur Waze



## PDD (2 Mai 2016)

L'association de consommateur belge Test Achat a comparé dans son dernier numéro les gps pour téléphone portable. Pour nos Iphone et en se limitant aux applications gratuites c'est Waze qui arrive en tête suivie de Here puis de Plan fort mal coté. Merci de vos avis à ce sujet.


----------

